

Show HN: The excel file I use to manage side projects - alessiosantocs
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1PeZrVrZqAOTZIQgrqAN1q-HbjI5YmoZwyiKX9QRx-JE/edit?usp=sharing

======
itschaffey
This is very cool. I keep all my ideas/ projects I'm working on in WunderList
but nothing quite as organised as this. Very useful to see how you have stored
your projects - props for sharing!

~~~
alessiosantocs
Thanks @itschaffey it would be great to see how you guys would change it to
make it fit to your own needs and make it work even better!

------
alessiosantocs
What do you guys use to manage side projects? Is this somewhat useful??

~~~
joejev
I normally host all my side projects on github and scroll through my profile
every so often when I am not sure what to work on.

~~~
alessiosantocs
How do you decide which of those projects is worth working on and which not?

------
joejev
Is this just a decision matrix for how to spend your time?

~~~
alessiosantocs
yes. sort of. Basically I was in trouble because I was getting into to many
side projects and couldn't focus on just one thing that had the potential to
become a product someday.

I am trying to build something that would help me with that and support me
with my personal goals.

